# 56mp Sony Sensor on the Way?



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 4, 2015)

```
<p>When Zeiss announced the new Batis lenses recently, they posted an image on their flickr page that had an original resolution of 8910*6300. The speculation began almost immediately that the image was taken with the upcoming Sony A7R II.</p>
<p>From SLR Lounge</p>
<blockquote><p>The A7R II is expected to be announced within the next 2-3 weeks, so we should know soon enough if this is correct. The interesting scenario here, in my opinion, is if the picture WAS NOT shot with the A7R II. Because if the new Sony A7R II wasn’t used, then what was? The long rumored A9?</p></blockquote>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.slrlounge.com/zeiss-leak-first-images-sonys-rumored-a7r-ii/" target="_blank">SLR Lounge</a>]</p>
```


----------



## dslrdummy (May 4, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>When Zeiss announced the new Batis lenses recently, they posted an image on their flickr page that had an original resolution of 8910*6300. The speculation began almost immediately that the image was taken with the upcoming Sony A7R II.</p>
> <p>From SLR Lounge</p>
> <blockquote><p>The A7R II is expected to be announced within the next 2-3 weeks, so we should know soon enough if this is correct. The interesting scenario here, in my opinion, is if the picture WAS NOT shot with the A7R II. Because if the new Sony A7R II wasn’t used, then what was? The long rumored A9?</p></blockquote>
> <p>Source: [<a href="http://www.slrlounge.com/zeiss-leak-first-images-sonys-rumored-a7r-ii/" target="_blank">SLR Lounge</a>]</p>


Also a lot of speculation about the images being upsized and the meta data being faked. Time will tell.


----------



## msm (May 4, 2015)

The A7R II has been expected to be announced in the next 2-3 weeks for half a year now.


----------



## Aglet (May 4, 2015)

I've also been waiting for a 54MP D4x for quite a while...


----------

